# Angeln in Eemshaven und Umgebung



## Harry_the_hunter (16. Mai 2011)

Hallo zusammen,

hat einer Erfahrung in besagten Gebiet auf Scholle, Aal, Hecht Zander? Bevorzugt würde ich mich auf Scholle oder Zander konzentrieren.

Gruß

Harry_the_hunter


----------



## bottito (30. Mai 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Eemshaven und Umgebung*

Moin zusammen,

würde mich auch interessieren, da ich im Sommer (August) wohl ein paar Tage dort Zeit habe. Meine Frau fährt nach Borkum und ich werde sie nach Eemshaven bringen. Ich fahre dann erst ein paar Tage später nach. Also habe ich mir gedacht, ich bleibe für die Zeit in Holland und schaue mal, was da angeltechnisch so geht.

Hat jemand einen Tipp? Fährt irgendwo am Dollart (niederländische Seite) vielleicht ein Hochseekutter ab?

Danke schonmal!


----------



## bottito (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Eemshaven und Umgebung*

Scheint hier niemanden zu geben, der sich auskennt...


----------



## Nanninga (13. Juli 2011)

*AW: Angeln in Eemshaven und Umgebung*

Nee, ich kenne viele Eemshaven und Delfzijl-Angler, jedoch sind die sehr verschlossen und geben kaum etwas preis, da sie befürchten, das ihre mühsam erkundeten Gründe überlaufen werden.(Wie die Erfahrung zeigte)


*Versuchs mal hier:*

http://zttiehunters.siteboard.eu/portal.php?sid=b39db477bfee9561cdfe8201a6d8951f

Gruß
Nanni#h


----------

